# New acquisitions



## Elena (Jun 18, 2007)

This weekend I went to Peterborough International Orchid show and bought a whole load of stuff including 3 Neos (Benisuzume, Shutenno & Momohime), Sedirea japonica, Psychopsis Kalihii, Phal tetraspis 'C#1' plus the sollowing slippers

phrag . Jason Fischer
paph . tranlienianum
Paph. sanderianum
Paph. Greyi x sanderianum
Paph. Macabre x adductum

which means I now have a grand total of about 20 slippers. Just to think that only a few months ago I insisted they didn't do much for me oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I was the same way a few years ago now 90% of my orchids are slippers. Nice acquisitions, Bon Chance!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 18, 2007)

same here.. i only had 1 slipper before and didn't really care about it.. after my helenae bloomed last december, i am HOOKED! just keep buying more and more paphs and phrags!


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2007)

nice haul Elena


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2007)

Elena said:


> Just to think that only a few months ago I insisted they didn't do much for me oke:


They have a way of taking over your life...


----------



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

Some nice additions. Oh, and I know what you mean, we have aquired alot of slippers recently too!


----------

